# Just Sayin’



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

I can’t imagine how many billions they spent getting that image but ... available for less than £34 squid on Amazon

Just sayin’ Old Richard knew a thing or two....

tinyurl.com/yyea2u2m


----------

